# Permit arrived



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My permit arrived. It was a total of 78 days. They did not send my pin # for 60 days, so I thought I was screwed. I figured I was on the slow pile. 
When I took the class, they said 75 days...so it was close


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the club! :smt023


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Now you can get out there and exercize your constitutional rights!!! welcome to the club


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have taken on a huge responsibility to carry as we all have. Enjoy exercising your right, but be ever aware of your surroundings and tell no one. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Congratulations*



bps3040 said:


> My permit arrived. It was a total of 78 days. They did not send my pin # for 60 days, so I thought I was screwed. I figured I was on the slow pile.
> When I took the class, they said 75 days...so it was close


Congrats on your Concealed Weapon License. Enjoy your Second Amendment rights. You are now legal to carry protection that may save your life one day.

In time the idea of leaving the house *WITH* your concealed weapon will become second nature to you. :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You lucky dog. I'm still waiting for mine. The sheriff has 90 days and he's against concealed carry so I'm betting it doesn't get mailed back till the 90 days are up. He's gotta issue it unless he finds fault somewere but I haven't had anything more than a parking ticket in 30 years. Maybe I'll Email him and see what's up. He's been pretty uninterested in being cooprative from the start. Not rude just slow and uninterested.


----------



## trrogers24 (Mar 9, 2008)

Received mine last Wed. Took 70 days


----------

